# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  افقی کردن صفحه پرینت

## rezaiy.ali

با سلام
در گزارش من تعداد پارامتر ها زیاد است و در حالت عادی نمی شود نمایش داد
چطور می تونم حالت کاغذ را به حالت افقی  تغییر دهم تا تمام پارامتر ها در صفحه نمایش داد شود.
متشکرم

----------


## matin-sajjadi

روی گزارشت کلیلک راست کن یه تنظیمات واسه پرینتر داره میتونی وارد قسمت print setup شوی و بعد گزینه Landscape را انتخاب کنی

----------

